# boat launches at FB



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

If you were to take a 16ft with longtail out the air boat launch how far can you go? Would you recommend it?

There is the other launch on the north side of the turpin unit in the same parking lot... How far can you get out with a boat there?

And if you are taking a boat out on unit two how far can you go south?

I've only ever hunted turpin there and I am just wanting to explore other options.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I would get in the boat and go explore it. You will be surprised what you fine when you go cruising in the middle of the day.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I would highly recommend NOT going down the airboat flow in a Mudbuddy!! I'm not trying to be rude or hide a secret spot it is just not safe!! With the amount of airboats out this year it is an accident waiting to happen. I'm not sure how deep of water a Mudbuddy needs to run in but I can guarantee that once you hit what is left of the lake you are not going to get far it is only an inch or two deep from there to antelope!! So please do not go down the airboat flow. It's for your own safety!! I was recently in a collision with my airboat and another airboat on a tight flow and it was one if the scariest moments of my life!! We were all very lucky and no one was hurt but the boats didn't fair so good!! So again stay out of the airboat flow!!


TB


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I would get in the boat and go explore it. You will be surprised what you fine when you go cruising in the middle of the day.


Stuck in the airboat channel. That's what going to happen. Opening Morning I told some guys that were backing up to the airboat channel they wouldn't be going far, but they went on ahead and did it anyway. 100 yards down the channel they were stuck. They had to pull the boat up the bank so as not be ran over by the airboat, they were very lucky it was at 6 and not earlier or not sure if they would be around today. *IT's call the airboat channel for a good reason, but I guess til someone get killed there will be guys tiring it.*


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess I didn't see air on the air boat launches. I wouldn't do that. Bad Idea!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Turpin: Huge area with mudmotor access everywhere inside the unit. I believe it is close to 5 miles from the launch west to the Miller Unit. There are plenty of places to hunt on this unit.

Unit 1 launch: (Right across from the airboat launch) Another large unit that mostly gets hunted by layout boat hunters. The East side is very shallow this year and not a lot of vegetation to hide a boat in. The North West corner of the unit is the Rest Area and you cannot trespass.

Unit 2: You can launch a boat in the North West corner of the unit (close to the parking lot) It is a large unit with islands on the East and South East sides. There is plenty of vegetation to hide a boat.

Do Not Run The Airboat Channel With A Mudmotor. You will cause more problems for yourself and others then it's worth.


----------



## addicted2quack (Nov 20, 2010)

Mallarflew,

4-5 years ago I would hunt with my 1648 23hp longtail down the airboat channel. You used to be able to run 1/3 of the way down and cut through the phrag into some sweet hunting. Last year I tried to run down to the end and the cut back to right and head up the channel but the little channel is so phragged in it is not worth the sweat and work. 4 to 5 years ago I would definitely recommend launching in the airboat channel, but now its not worth the time or effort.

Two weeks ago I talked to a DWR officer about putting in at the launch north of the turpin unit. He said it runs deep for a ways and then shallows out. He also said to be careful of the duck weed as it is thick and would be easy to get stuck in. I have not explored it yet this year. 

I would recommend exploring some different WMAs. I used to hunt FB a lot, but I find myself spending more time at Ogden bay and north  Lots of great hunting with a mud motor, more birds, better honey holes, and less sky busting.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts! I'm glad we have a forum to ask questions on before anyone goes and does something deadly.

As far as the launch north of the turpin... has anyone hunted it lately?

And unit two... Is the quality of hunting similar, worse or better than the turpin? I am just sick of competing with 1500 other boats on the turpin every time I go out. I know its huge but it gets so much pressure... I guess I just need to break down and spend the extra 20 bucks in gas to get out to different WMA's, i hope it will be worth it though


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MallardFlew said:


> Thanks for all the posts! I'm glad we have a forum to ask questions on before anyone goes and does something deadly.
> 
> As far as the launch north of the turpin... has anyone hunted it lately?
> 
> And unit two... Is the quality of hunting similar, worse or better than the turpin? I am just sick of competing with 1500 other boats on the turpin every time I go out. I know its huge but it gets so much pressure... I guess I just need to break down and spend the extra 20 bucks in gas to get out to different WMA's, i hope it will be worth it though


Unit 2 is a good unit on the right day, just like the rest of them. It gets less boat pressure then the rest of them for sure.
I'm not exactly sure what boat launch you are talking about when you refer to the "North of Turpin". In the Turpin parking lot?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

HyperDrive + AB channel= this...

4 guys and 12 hrs later he got it back to the truck

Also, *do not hunt in the AB channel*.... see this a few times every year...good way to get you or your dog seriously hurt or killed


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

addicted2quack said:


> Two weeks ago I talked to a DWR officer about putting in at the launch north of the turpin unit. He said it runs deep for a ways and then shallows out. He also said to be careful of the duck weed as it is thick and would be easy to get stuck in. I have not explored it yet this year.


This area is clogged up with duck weed you can only get down about 150 yrds past the island and it is clogged up bad you can't even turn around in the crap. I made the mistake of trying to get down in there once after two hours trying to get my boat out I have not went back in there it is clogged up for about 250 yrds and is 3-4 feet deep of duck weed I have never seen it so bad and is not worth the effort. I had a 18 ft boat with a big hyper make it abut 2o yrds past me and he got stuck worse than me I don't know how long he was stuck I had made it out and loaded the boat and he had still not come back up the canal. 
this is what it looks like. this is me standing on the clog, Yes I said standing on it.


----------

